# What music band would you like to be in and why?



## LouisLaLoope (7 Oct 2008)

If you had the choice of being in any band ever, what would you go for and why?  

I've realised that I couldn't handle the starvation and fake tan attached to being in a girl band, but I'd be partial to being in the Supremes or something.  Cool tunes, little dances with my band mates.  I think I could pull it off, you know.

So, over to you!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2008)

I'd like to be in _Girls Aloud_. And out. And in again. Etc.


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Oct 2008)

I'd want to be Marilyn Manson as he can change into a t-shirt and jeans, whip off the make-up and walk down the street un-noticed.  But when he feels like being the rock-star, he can.


----------



## elefantfresh (7 Oct 2008)

> I'd like to be in _Girls Aloud_. And out. And in again. Etc.



Does that include the ginger one Clubman?


----------



## MrMan (7 Oct 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> I'd want to be Marilyn Manson as he can change into a t-shirt and jeans, whip off the make-up and walk down the street un-noticed.  But when he feels like being the rock-star, he can.




Go for slipknot instead as marilyn is still fairly recognisable.


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Oct 2008)

MrMan said:


> Go for slipknot instead as marilyn is still fairly recognisable.


 
Good point, but then six words come into my head - Dita Von Teese, Evan Rachel Wood.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (7 Oct 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Good point, but then six words come into my head - Dita Von Teese, Evan Rachel Wood.


 
Ah, it's all about the women, eh?  I'm sure Slipknot don't do too badly.  Women are suckers for a bit of money... ;0)


----------



## TarfHead (7 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I'd like to be in _Girls Aloud_..


 
+1 .. for the post-gig communal showers,and inevitable towel fights.


----------



## Vanilla (7 Oct 2008)

I'd be KT Tunstall.


----------



## Simeon (7 Oct 2008)

I would have liked to be in The Honeycombs (circa 1964). Not singing, playing or anything like that. Just having the gorgeous female drummer (Honey Lantree) sitting on my lap as she did GBH to the skins.


----------



## Caveat (7 Oct 2008)

For the kudos, the action & the notoriety, I'd be the completely unnecessary 5th member of Led Zeppelin, a "bez" if you like.


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I'd be KT Tunstall.


 
OK - I'll bite.  Why?


----------



## Caveat (7 Oct 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> OK - I'll bite. Why?


 
I think she might be...curious.


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Oct 2008)

LouisLaLoope said:


> Ah, it's all about the women, eh?


 
Of course.  And the money and the partying.  Why else do people attempt to become rock-stars?


----------



## LouisLaLoope (7 Oct 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Why else do people attempt to become rock-stars?


 
To share their godly-given musical talents with the rest of the world in an effort to spread peace and joy amongst all members of the community?


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Oct 2008)

Are classical composers included?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (7 Oct 2008)

I'd the drummer in Spinal Tap.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (7 Oct 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Are classical composers included?


 
I've consulted the manual and it would appear that classical composers will be accepted on this thread.


----------



## Pique318 (7 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> For the kudos, the action & the notoriety, I'd be the completely unnecessary 5th member of Led Zeppelin, a "bez" if you like.



Damn you !! That was gonna be mine.
Right then, AC/DC it is...'specially during the Bon Scott years !


----------



## ney001 (7 Oct 2008)

I would like to be in Johnny Depp's band - The Kids

http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2008/sep/01/johnny.depp.reunites.old.band

however, I would have to insist on a 100% nudity clause in my contract - not for me of course for Mr Depp!   - especially on our tour bus


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Oct 2008)

LouisLaLoope said:


> To share their godly-given musical talents with the rest of the world in an effort to spread peace and joy amongst all members of the community?


 
Don't be absurd.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (7 Oct 2008)

He he!!


----------



## elefantfresh (7 Oct 2008)

It would HAVE to be Twisted Sister


----------



## Purple (7 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> I think she might be...curious.



I got that impression too (from her lyrics).
She's a fantastic voice and writes great songs... good live as well.


----------



## Vanilla (7 Oct 2008)

Cripes, wasn't trying to be cryptic. Just like her, that's all!


----------



## Purple (7 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Cripes, wasn't trying to be cryptic. Just like her, that's all!



Ah well...


----------



## Simeon (7 Oct 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> It would HAVE to be Twisted Sister


I must really go easy on the Cab Sav ........ initially I thought Scissor Sisters


----------



## rmelly (7 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> I got that impression too (from her lyrics).


 
She only got married last month - wonder if the husband knows yet.


----------



## csirl (8 Oct 2008)

> I'd like to be in _Girls Aloud_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy Og (8 Oct 2008)

I'd like to be yet another lead guitarist for Iron Maiden - sure they already have 3, the fact that I cant play (except about 4 clanky chords) should go unnoticed.

Then I'd jsut have to enjoy the music, do a bit of shaping, groupies etc. etc. (I'd prob have a free run at the groupies, the rest of them are a bit auld & sensible for it).


----------



## cole (8 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> Ah well...


 
Thats deep, Purple.


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2008)

cole said:


> Thats deep, Purple.



I was never a fan.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (8 Oct 2008)

Chas & Dave
I would have insisted on a name change. Jonny & Chas & Dave


----------



## Caveat (8 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Cripes!


 
Wait a minute - _cripes?!_

Do people actually say this?  I Have never encountered this outside of Enid Blyton land!


----------



## Vanilla (8 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> Wait a minute - _cripes?!_
> 
> Do people actually say this? I Have never encountered this outside of Enid Blyton land!


 
LOL. No, people don't say it out loud, just type it, is all. Even if you read a book aloud I reckon ( that's another one) you'd skip that part.


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> Wait a minute - _cripes?!_
> 
> Do people actually say this?  I Have never encountered this outside of Enid Blyton land!



Post of the week!


----------



## Simeon (8 Oct 2008)

Cripes is widely used in north Kerry, west Limerick and north west Cork. Also (phonetically CONHEIST - with a silent H). As in "Coneist boys" as you open up a sentence.


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2008)

I'd have to pick any band supporting Springsteen. The birth of my children comes a close second to a Bruce concert (and Mrs Purple knows it too).


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Oct 2008)

Simeon said:


> Cripes is widely used in north Kerry, west Limerick and north west Cork. Also (phonetically CONHEIST - with a silent H). As in "Coneist boys" as you open up a sentence.


 
Is that not Chriisshht you're referring to?

Enid Blyton also cornered the market for "orangeade", which was never heard of since.


----------



## LDFerguson (9 Oct 2008)

Enid Blyton's characters' picnics invariably included lashings of ginger beer.  I don't think I've ever had a drop of ginger beer, not to mention a lashing of it.


----------



## Caveat (9 Oct 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> ...I don't think I've ever had a drop of ginger beer, not to mention a lashing of it.


 
You don't know what you're missing Liam.  An _Old Jamaican_ is fantastic - both for ginger beer and for receiving lashings that is.


----------



## Simeon (15 Oct 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> Is that not Chriisshht you're referring to?
> 
> Enid Blyton also cornered the market for "orangeade", which was never heard of since.


Yes Betsy, I get your drift. Chriiisssht is also used .......... but _coneist boys _ (see pronunciation above) is used by the more upmarket _yokel_! ......... at least in my neck of the Styx


----------



## Complainer (27 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I'd like to be in _Girls Aloud_. And out. And in again. Etc.



Have they recorded The Hokey Pokey then?


----------



## LDFerguson (27 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> Have they recorded The Hokey Pokey then?


 
I understand that they did consider doing a version of this, but decided against it as the lyrics were considered too deep and thought-provoking compared to their usual fare and they didn't want to alienate existing fans by going all heavy.


----------



## mathepac (28 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> Ah well...





cole said:


> Thats deep, Purple.



Typo "Oh Well",  that was (the original) Fleetwood Mac
That would be my choice - any band (the American version) containing a woman with a man's name and vice versa *and* Christine Perfect and me has to be, well, perfect. Fleetwood Mathepac


----------



## S.L.F (28 Oct 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> I understand that they did consider doing a version of this, but decided against it as the lyrics were considered too deep and thought-provoking compared to their usual fare and they didn't want to alienate existing fans by going all heavy.



And besides what would the neighbours say.

I'd have loved to have been in Led Zepplin, The Who or the Beatles.


----------



## Teabag (29 Oct 2008)

The Sawdoctors. 

Savage craic I'd say.


----------

